# îlluminati nimmt auf!



## freqentflyer (2. November 2007)

Wir, die Gile Îlluminati (Eredar, PvP), blicken auf eine lange Erfolgsgeschichte zurück. So konnten wir als erste europäische Gilde der Allianz MC von der Herrschaft Ragnaros befreien und als erste deutsche Gilde AQ komplett clearen. Seitdem spielen wir als Top-Gilde im deutschen und europäischen High-End-Content. Die vorhandenen Instanzen in Outland sind allesamt auf Farmstatus.

Unser Ziel sind weitere firstkills im Sunwell Plateau und in Northrend. Dafür möchten wir unser Team bereits jetzt verstärken und komplettieren.

Wir sind für Spitzen-Bewerber aller Klassen offen, aktuell suchen wir speziell:
- Warlock
- Magier
- Enhancement Shaman
- Spieler mir herausragendem Können und Equipment aller Klassen und Skillungen


Wir bieten:

- eine lange Tradition und eine stabile Gilde
- die Möglichkeit, auf hohem Niveau zu raiden
- ein professionelles Umfeld
- stetigen Erfolg und den Drang zur Spitzenleistung
- Stammplätze auf Raids
- geclearte Instanzen: SSC/TK/MH/BT
- unser Sponsor Plantronics versorgt uns mit professioneller Hardware

Ihr bietet:

- Abgeschlossene PreQuests für Black Temple und Hyjal
- Ausrüstung: gehobenes BC-Niveau, d.h. T5 (oder T6) Set-Items und Gegenstände aus SSC/TK/MH/BT
- Funktionierendes Headset mit dem ihr auch im TS reden könnt sollte selbstverständlich sein (Ts2).
- Farmen und Pots immer in der Tasche haben und wenn nötig mehrere Tage hintereinander flasken/potten für Progress.
- Wir raiden derzeit 2-3 Tage, sobald Sunwell da ist werden es wieder 6 Tage sein.
- Exzellentes Verständnis eurer Klasse.
- Skillung: ihr besitzt eine professionelle PvE Skillung.
- Selbstständiges vorbereiten auf neue Bosse.
- Ihr müsst mit Kritik umgehen können.




Natürlich suchen wir ausdauernde und reife Spieler mit Spaß am Spiel, einer selbstständigen Raidvorbereitung und hohem Spielverständnis für den Charakter und die Encounter.

Wir freuen uns auf ausführliche und ernsthafte Bewerbungen unter http://portal.illuminati-guild.de/ oder per PM in unserem Forum.

Offensive caster: http://portal.illuminati-guild.de/profile.php?userid=435
Offensive meele: http://portal.illuminati-guild.de/profile.php?userid=302
Heal: http://portal.illuminati-guild.de/profile.php?userid=208
Tank/Feral: http://portal.illuminati-guild.de/profile.php?userid=243

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Die Gilde Îlluminati


----------



## freqentflyer (9. November 2007)

push^^


----------



## toxtronic (9. November 2007)

freqentflyer schrieb:


> Wir, die Gile Îlluminati (Eredar, PvP), blicken auf eine lange Erfolgsgeschichte zurück. So konnten wir als erste europäische Gilde der Allianz MC von der Herrschaft Ragnaros befreien und als erste deutsche Gilde AQ komplett clearen. Seitdem spielen wir als Top-Gilde im deutschen und europäischen High-End-Content. Die vorhandenen Instanzen in Outland sind allesamt auf Farmstatus.
> 
> Unser Ziel sind weitere firstkills im Sunwell Plateau und in Northrend. Dafür möchten wir unser Team bereits jetzt verstärken und komplettieren.
> 
> ...



Naja is ja alles ganz nice aber wieviel leute in dem Forum haben t5/t6 eq dann kommt noch dazu ob man die Zeit hat zum raiden etc...ich glaube in den offiziellen forum ist das besser aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2007)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Naja is ja alles ganz nice aber wieviel leute in dem Forum haben t5/t6 eq dann kommt noch dazu ob man die Zeit hat zum raiden etc...ich glaube in den offiziellen forum ist das besser aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil? :O


----------



## toxtronic (9. November 2007)

Da gibt es vll merh Leute mit t6/t5^^^Kenst du einen aus dem Forum der T6 hat?Also ich ned


----------



## toxtronic (9. November 2007)

Da gibt es vll merh Leute mit t6/t5^^^Kenst du einen aus dem Forum der T6 hat?Also ich ned

Sry fürs 2 mal antworten hab zu schnell geklickt weil ich wieder in WoW reinwollte wegen pvp sonst werde ich noch gekickt^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil? :O



Ist natürlich ein berechtigter Einwand. Ich denke im Realmforum steht ein ähnlicher Post.
Sicherlich hat toxtronic recht damit, daß sich der Post an nur einen geringen Bruchteil der Spieler hier richtet, aber gerade im "High-End-Bereich" ist es ja inzwischen nicht mehr unüblich auch en Server zu wechseln, um persönliche Ziele zu erreichen.

Nun könnte man anmerken, daß Illuminati nicht Nihilum ist, aber neben anderen Gilden gehört Illuminati ja zu den 100 besten Gilden in Deutschland.
Und um überregional (im Sinne von überrealmigonal) viele Leute zu erreichen, ist der Post hier wohl gut aufgehoben.

Denn wo treiben sich die Profis rum? 
Natürlich im buffed-Forum! *g*

Dummerweise entspreche ich selbst nicht dem angeforderten Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für mich käme auch weder Realm- noch Gildenwechsel zur Debatte.


----------



## Flapp (10. November 2007)

Ich finds trotzdem cool das so eine Gute Gilde hier im Buffed.de Forum postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freqentflyer (12. Dezember 2007)

aktuell wieder auf der suchen nach einem Shadowpriest und Schurken 

^^bump


----------



## Hasska12 (12. Dezember 2007)

hätte mal ne frage fregentflyer wenn ihr doch so eine gut und sogut wie pervekte gilde seid wieso sucht ihr dan im forum nach weiteren die vllt sogar eure gilde auseinander reißen wird?


----------



## Lorille (12. Dezember 2007)

Hasska12 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage fregentflyer wenn ihr doch so eine gut und sogut wie pervekte gilde seid wieso sucht ihr dan im forum nach weiteren die vllt sogar eure gilde auseinander reißen wird?



Manchmal nehmen Leute neue Jobs an, beginnen mit einem Studium, schreiben Prüfungen, gehen ins Ausland oder haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf WoW.

Soll angeblich vorkommen, und da man mit unter 25 Leuten lieber nicht raiden sollte, muss man halt neue Member suchen.


----------



## freqentflyer (17. Januar 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> Manchmal nehmen Leute neue Jobs an, beginnen mit einem Studium, schreiben Prüfungen, gehen ins Ausland oder haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf WoW.
> 
> Soll angeblich vorkommen, und da man mit unter 25 Leuten lieber nicht raiden sollte, muss man halt neue Member suchen.




im rogue bereich hat hat sich ein alt meber bewegt wieder anzufangen und wie lorille schon richtig vermutet hat haben wir einen sp an ut verloren und sind daher noch immer auf der suche

^^ push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (17. Januar 2008)

freqentflyer schrieb:


> aktuell wieder auf der suchen nach einem Shadowpriest und Schurken
> 
> ^^bump



Nur mal so aus Interesse, weil mich BT/Hyjal auch bald betrifft. Wieviel Spelldmg erwartet ihr eigentlich im Durchschnitt von einem Schattenpriester?


----------



## nuxar# (17. Januar 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse, weil mich BT/Hyjal auch bald betrifft. Wieviel Spelldmg erwartet ihr eigentlich im Durchschnitt von einem Schattenpriester?



Das würde mich auch interessieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhdrinemris (20. Januar 2008)

freqentflyer schrieb:


> Wir, die Gile Îlluminati (Eredar, PvP), blicken auf eine lange Erfolgsgeschichte zurück. So konnten wir als erste europäische Gilde der Allianz MC von der Herrschaft Ragnaros befreien und als erste deutsche Gilde AQ komplett clearen. Seitdem spielen wir als Top-Gilde im deutschen und europäischen High-End-Content. Die vorhandenen Instanzen in Outland sind allesamt auf Farmstatus.
> 
> ...






Sowas geht auch ohne Gilde mit random Group auf Teldrasil,
 heute passiert mit AQ20 ::-> clear 
 aq40 4 bosse gelegt , war schon spät das Raid team muss auch mal pennen ..

alles an einen Tag :-) ..

MfG

MhY


----------



## hindria (18. November 2010)

push


----------

